# First pot call



## T. Ben (Aug 15, 2019)

Walnut, pot and striker,first attempt at making a call, slate over aluminum. Finished with Howard’s wax and feed. This one was the experimental one. Hopefully it will get some birds to come in.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 15, 2019)

Looks good Troy! How's it sound? Strikers make a big difference in sounds. Length, material and thickness will change the pitch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 16, 2019)

Well,I couldn’t tell you if it’s making the right sound or not at the right pitch or anything,I’ve never been out turkey hunting,it is something I’ve wanted to do.


----------



## CWS (Aug 16, 2019)

You need to get a turkey hen and listen to her. Then make the call sounds like her. Maybe just download a sound track of a hen turkey and listen to that as you play the call. It takes a lot of trail and error to get a good sounding call. I probably made 40 calls before got one that sounded right to me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Aug 29, 2019)

Any call will kill a turkey....if he's in the mood for getn killed.

If he ain't.....no call will kill him!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Aug 29, 2019)

....That's some of the best advice you'll get. And the second piece I'll add in is no matter how great your call sounds or how well you play it, you're probably running it too much.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 30, 2019)

I’m going to give it to a local member of the nwtf and let them use it and hopefully get some feedback on it.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 30, 2019)

There are many videos on YouTube that you can see on turkey pot calls. All of them will let you hear the sounds of live turkeys and the calls.


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 30, 2019)

I watched/listened to a couple. I think it’s pretty close. I don’t hunt turkey. Plus I don’t know if the striker tip is correct,it makes the sound,i don’t know how to make all the sounds like the guys who use these,so I would like to get a hunters input for the next one before I make it.


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Sep 3, 2019)

I love Walnut


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Sep 3, 2019)

The peg looks a little short and thick. Try to get it around 5/16” diameter and maybe a little longer. I never had much luck with a Walnut peg. Don’t know why. I like the look of Walnut.


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 4, 2019)

TurkeyHunter said:


> The peg looks a little short and thick. Try to get it around 5/16” diameter and maybe a little longer. I never had much luck with a Walnut peg. Don’t know why. I like the look of Walnut.


Thanks,I will keep that in mind for the next one.


----------



## Longbeards7 (Nov 8, 2019)

Looks good! Just get that cadence right.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Dec 13, 2019)

Off to a good start! My suggestions......Lengthen the peg of the striker and thin it down a bit. You want the striker to vibrate in your fingers when running the call and it looks like it's a wee bit thick. You should also try for a good balanced striker that is not too top heavy. I think I threw my first 10 calls in the fire pit before I got one I was happy with. As mentioned already, the striker makes a big difference in how it sounds.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

